# Body Apps - would you extend your senses?



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Guu said:


> These days, everyone downloads applications that assist them in every facet of their lives.
> 
> But what if you could upgrade your body in a similar fashion? An implant that could cause you to hear color, taste sound, or feel extraordinarily well?
> 
> ...


Here ya go, @Guu. From yesterday's _Wall Street Journal_...
The Future of Brain Implants - WSJ.com 

Happy reading! :wink:


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

talk is cheap.
if wishes were horses, beggars would ride.

prove it.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

xisnotx said:


> talk is cheap.
> if wishes were horses, beggars would ride.
> 
> prove it.


Cool story bro.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

PowerShell said:


> Cool story bro.


Your response, I consider it garbage. Stop wasting my time.


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

xisnotx said:


> Your response, I consider it garbage. Stop wasting my time.


Your original post was also garbage. It did not add anything to the conversation, and also made me believe you were an idiot for not believing the things mentioned were possible, or will be.

I liked his response to you, because it matched your inanity.


----------



## wormy (Feb 14, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> What I would love is something that would measure vitals and tell organ efficiency and other things like blood sugar, hormone levels, ect and then form a sort of "check engine" sort of function. Basically tell you what you need to do to keep everything running smoothly before you see symptoms (such as from deficiencies). Basically it'll tell you you are running low on vitamin d so it would let you know to get some sun or drink from vitamin D fortified milk.


I've been thinking about this a lot lately. I have so many off days- if it's not physical, then it's mental. Detecting the pattern in it has been absolutely impossible for me. I just wish there was something that told me, "You feel x way because y is out of balance, do z to correct it."

Not a huge fan of trial and error when it comes to my body.

I also imagine some day, we'll all have a chip installed in our bodies that releases disease-fighting/cancer-eating nanobots. I can't see the downside of our bodies instantly detecting and curing illnesses that would otherwise damage or kill us. Other than putting your neighborhood doctor out of business.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

wormy said:


> Not a huge fan of trial and error when it comes to my body.


And the crazy thing is medicine is practiced like this. "Take this pill and let me know how you feel. We'll adjust the dosage if need be or prescribe something different." I think in the future we're going to look at this sort of practice like we do Civil War era medical practices.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Guu said:


> Your original post was also garbage. It did not add anything to the conversation, and also made me believe you were an idiot for not believing the things mentioned were possible, or will be.
> 
> I liked his response to you, because it matched your inanity.


Was my Wall Street Journal link dead, or was it too far off the point? @Guu? 

(Hits the <RETURN> key several times...)


----------



## wormy (Feb 14, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> And the crazy thing is medicine is practiced like this. "Take this pill and let me know how you feel. We'll adjust the dosage if need be or prescribe something different." I think in the future we're going to look at this sort of practice like we do Civil War era medical practices.


I know... Not a criticism to space exploration, but I've always found it odd that we're searching the universe and sending robots to Mars when there's so much we don't know about our own bodies.


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

g_w said:


> Was my Wall Street Journal link dead, or was it too far off the point? @Guu?
> 
> (Hits the <RETURN> key several times...)


Your post was fine! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GottSchreit (Mar 20, 2014)

Hell yes. 100% yes. I'm a transhumanist: human self-modification and improvement is a fundamental right, as much as the use of any non-harmful technology is. All technology is self-modifying and enhancing. Why does the skin-barrier make it's ethics any different? If we allow people to get body modifications to look like cat people, or devils, then why can't we let people get new eyes to see in ultraviolet?


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Absofuckinglutely!

That sounds awesome. ^_^


----------



## Robert J Gough (Dec 29, 2013)

Amine said:


> If you feel them, are they fake? If anything, enhancements tend to make reality more real. I, for instance, had Lasik a few years ago. Now my vision is perfect. Hardly anything fake about it, though. If enhancements improve my ability to know and perceive, I consider them to bring us closer to, not further from, reality. But I'd like to know more about why you think it would all be fake. Maybe an example, too.


Perfect how? 20/20 vision is deemed perfect. Yet someone who has 20/15 vision... would that mean they have better than perfect sight?

I'm in the process of weighing up pros/cons of LASIK myself... I currently have 12/20 vision.

My sense of hearing is already a hypersense. Believe me, having hearing as good as mine - not all it's cracked up to be.

So, no. I'd be happy with even a small improvement to my eyesight. Going 'bionic' or whatever, no thanks.


----------

